

Kippt (YC S12) adds social lists and discovery features - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/kippt-reinvents-the-internets-favorite-hobby-sharing-links.php

======
foobar2k
I'm currently using Kippt to keep track of awesome plugins and libraries that
I find on my travels around the web (eg. cool javascript libraries).

Adding social lists means that I can now share these with my
colleagues/friends. Great addition.

------
webwanderings
I'm not using this anymore, for several reasons:

I didn't get warm and fuzzy at the site by registering and spending some time.

I'm not a fan anymore of site being developed with all their intended features
(read, as they go along experimenting) while we use (depend) them for daily
chores. I'd rather site display all its cards right upfront.

The bookmarking site model is following the same trend as it existed for many
years, i.e, there is nothing innovative in this area.

~~~
jorde
We understand that many things have been broken in the bookmarking model in
the past. That's why we try to keep Kippt as simple as possible. Feel free to
send me an email any time (jori@kippt.com), we would love to hear what didn't
work for you so that we can improve things in the future.

------
bdbrash
I like Kippt but wish it had a tagging mechanism. The only way to simulate
tags is to put the link in multiple lists - which can be a pain. The Chrome
extension only allows the link to be added to one list, and so I was often
adding a link with the extension, only to then navigate to the site to add it
to other lists. I ended up just giving up and using the search feature in
Chrome bookmarks.

~~~
jorde
Tagging is something we're adding soon but we're doing it a bit differently:
You can use hashtags in notes which will work as filter for search.

~~~
dirtyaura
ha, that's a good idea. Small amount of lists for simplified browsing
experience, but indexed hashtags for blazingly fast search. Good thinking,
guys.

------
kaizenfury7
I just signed up and will give it a spin. I was going to install the Chrome
Extension but the prompt says:

Add Kiptt?

It can:

\- Access your data on all web sites.

\- Access your tabs and browsing activity.

Why would the extension need all that above data if it's just bookmarking the
page into Kippt?

~~~
jasonlotito
> Why would the extension need all that above data if it's just bookmarking
> the page into Kippt?

It doesn't _just_ bookmark the page. C'mon, spend a minute and actually look
at what features it provides. It's on the actual Chrome plugin page.

It's obvious what it needs access to the page's content and the tabs that
contain that data.

Next time, please do a little bit of reading, a tad bit of research. Don't
just click next next next.

~~~
kaizenfury7
Uhmm...I'm going to ignore your snarkiness and condescension and just present
the below data from Google's Support page for Chrome plugins:

" Your data on all websites

This item can read every page that you visit -- your bank, your web email,
your Facebook page, and so on. Often, this kind of item needs to see all pages
so that it can perform a limited task such as looking for RSS feeds that you
might want to subscribe to.

Caution: Besides seeing all your pages, this item could use your credentials
(cookies) to request or modify your data from websites."

I think it is not unreasonable to take pause when an extension asks for such
permissions.

~~~
jasonlotito
> Often, this kind of item needs to see all pages so that it can perform a
> limited task such as looking for RSS feeds that you might want to subscribe
> to.

This is Google's issue. They provide a limited set of permissions (you want
access to data about the site, you need to give permissions to read the site).

Maybe you could answer this: how else is the plug supposed to get the title of
the page you are looking at without having access to the contents of the page?
The title, after all, is part of that content.

> I think it is not unreasonable to take pause when an extension asks for such
> permissions.

It's not. It is, however, unreasonable to unfairly and dishonestly
characterize a plugin without doing any research yourself.

------
dgudkov
Awesome tool. I would be nice to add just notes, without links at all. It
would make it easier to keep/share lists of code snippets, useful phone
numbers, organizations, people, addresses etc. EDITED

------
gcmartinelli
it sucks when you see startups doing what you've been building solo for some
time, but not yet launched... :/

~~~
drpancake
This isn't a zero-sum game; just launch it :)

~~~
gcmartinelli
yes, I'll do that. I'm learning a lot along the way (I'm not a programmer,
just learned some things from Udacity and Codecademy), so it's not wasted time
:)

